# Inspirations



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

I love how great landscaping ties into what nature has already began. These are some photos from the beach this morning. 

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd like to see someone pull this off....Grand Teton's (one of my favorite ranges) and to simulate the Teton river leave just the glass on the bottom of the tank showing....maybe the "river bank" could be river pebbles glued together to hold back substrate for planting....this would be epic.


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

jfynyson said:


> I'd like to see someone pull this off....Grand Teton's (one of my favorite ranges) and to simulate the Teton river leave just the glass on the bottom of the tank showing....maybe the "river bank" could be river pebbles glued together to hold back substrate for planting....this would be epic.


Incredible picture. Go for it!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

